# Think my friend did a mistake



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

hello

this is a post on regards of my friend. i think he did something really dumb im not sure thats why i would like to know your second opinions. he has a 55 gallon with gravel and he doesnt have many hiding places just a rock and some floating fake plants :roll: (i told him to aquascape before he puts fish in there). So i was talking to him yesterday and i asked him how is my fish doing ( i gave him my Blue Acara it is about 1 in half inches long ) and he replied " i did a mistake, i bought a Jack dempsey, and an Oscar. " they are all the same size the only thing is that they are all aggressive fish. so now that i explained the situation what do you guys and gals think?

-Vic


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes, he made a mistake...Those fish cannot be kept in that tank long term.

Kim


----------



## crazycanuck (Feb 10, 2008)

other than individual agression,in my opinion,a 55 would be hard to maintain a single oscar in


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

i told him that and i learned the hard way i gave him if you remember cichlidaholic that little fish.. but i am pretty sure he will start to show some aggresion just feel bad for my fish.. he is gonna have to live in a bad situation but he is showing some agressive signs he started to chase the jack Demspey and Oscar around pretty funny he might be the " Man of the house "

Thanks

-Vic


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

aggression wise, those fish will probably need a 5ft tank to coexist together, and the level of waste in that tank will be off the charts.

definitely tell him (if you havent already) to get rid of the oscar and JD.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

check this out guys and gals i just called him read him your post nd he said that he is gonna wait it out and see.. ok just heads up if they do show aggresion ima sneak in his house and rob two of his fish.. where could i put them before i find them a home ?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

This isn't any different than the situation you had initially, ME_AND_GREENTERROR! In fact, it isn't as bad, because in comparison, these fish have alot more room than yours did! I'm a little surprised that you are so upset with your friend. :wink:

You said they were all about the same size at 1 1/2 inches. They'll be fine in a 55G for awhile, much longer than your fish would have had in the 10G. Your friend will have to make some changes, but he's got lots of time if the fish are that small, and hopefully he will research and see for himself. I wouldn't be up for any "breaking and entering" just yet if I were you.

Kim


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

He would need about a 110 gallon minimum to house those three fish together.


----------



## DarkMatter (Dec 19, 2007)

A 110 is a stupid tank size, IMO. Get a 6x1.5 125 or a 4x2 120. Much better.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

125 is alot better than a 110, more swimming space.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

well yea thats why i got kinda upset cause i explained my situation and told him he says that he might get a 120 cause he works at petsupermarket. But i actually got rid of my blue acara and bought a 55 gallon right after you guys told me.. :thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

As I said, he's got time to make the changes he needs. Encourage him to research his species a bit and he'll figure it out.

Kim


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Here's how I help my friends realise the potential size of a fish - cut out's.

Cut out the potential size of a fish in cardboard, do that for each fish they want in the tank, then stick them all in a row and show them how much it fills their now seemingly tiny tank... Some people just find it hard to visualise the fully grown fish in the tank and don't realise just HOW cramped it will be. Once they are able to visualise it they usually change their mind at realising that actually, they need a huge tank to care for these fish in the long run. Or at least, will need a much larger tank in the future (for many this just isn't a possibility).

He has time to make plenty of changes, most importantly he needs to sit down and work out whether or not he can house these fish in the long run, if he can't then IMO he shouldn't start raising them to then have to re home them, but then I do my best to keep a fish for it's entire life once I've bought it, it's a responsibility thing.

You can help him with this by applying your new found knowledge, helping him research and talking to him about these fish, showing him the size tank they will need if he wants to keep them all, or if he keeps one in particular, what the requirements of that would be - show him his options, he may not have thought of them. If he can afford the space and money to upgrade the tank for these fish as they need it, then that is his decision, his responsibility, if he doesn't then I suggest you gently steer him in the right direction, towards fish he can keep in that tank permanently.

Blair.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

Woah yea good advice there Blair ima make some cutouts so he knows how big thell be he knows there size all he cares about is how aggressive they will be and thats it :-? ima try my hardest for him to not do that thank you all

-Vic


----------



## ukneil (Apr 24, 2006)

just to get some perspective on this, he has a total fish length of like 6 inches at the moment. 55 gallon is what? 220 litres? where's the problem? break up line of site issues and there's no reason those fish can't co habit for a good while yet. what footprint is a 55 gall? 48 x 12 or 48 x 15?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

ukneil said:


> just to get some perspective on this, he has a total fish length of like 6 inches at the moment. 55 gallon is what? 220 litres? where's the problem? break up line of site issues and there's no reason those fish can't co habit for a good while yet. what footprint is a 55 gall? 48 x 12 or 48 x 15?


It's not the size of the fish.

It's the temperament and expected disposition of the fish as a mature adult that you have to be concerned about. :thumb:

With cichlids, the 1 inch per gallon rule is out the window.

Kim


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello,

Just to let you guys know. I convinced him with the cut outs  a while back though like 2 weeks ago they grew up to like 3 inch in total still babies.. But now he got african cichlids.. they are all 1 inch... he has five in there so far dont know what kind since i dont know anything about them except one is called electric blue and something else. I would like to thank you guys for your wise suggestions

Thanks 
Victor


----------

